# Corsair 900D Lüfter auf der linken Seite



## Yonas (29. November 2014)

*Corsair 900D Lüfter auf der linken Seite*

Guten Abend,
ich möchte auch gerne Lüfter auf der linken Seite des Gehäuses anbringen (also, die Seite mit dem Fenster), leider gibt es keine ersichtliche Befestigungsmöglichkeit für 120mm/140mm Lüfter o.ä., auch die Befestigugns"stangen" von der rechten Seite kann man (meinen Versuchen nach) anscheinend nicht auf die linke Seite bringen, deshalb wollte ich fragen, ob es irgendwie möglich ist auf der linken Seite Lüfter anzubringen.

Ich würde mich über Antworten freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Yonas


----------



## XyZaaH (29. November 2014)

*AW: Corsair 900D Lüfter auf der linken Seite*

Lass das lieber, die Lüfter lenken nur den Luftstrom ab.


----------



## Combi (30. November 2014)

*AW: Corsair 900D Lüfter auf der linken Seite*

genau,weglassen..
wenn du in nem 900d hitzeprobleme hast,dann hast du beim einbau mächtig mist gebaut.
ist mit das grösste gehäuse,wer da hitzeprobs hat,sollte ne konsole kaufen.
hast unten links und rechts platz für je 4 lüfter,oben auch noch mal,soll der unter der decke schweben?!


----------



## Yonas (30. November 2014)

*AW: Corsair 900D Lüfter auf der linken Seite*

@XyZaah Wäre halt hübscher die auf der linken, anstatt auf der rechten Seite zu haben.

@Combi Ich würde die halt gerne auf der linken Seite haben, weil auf der rechten, würde man sie nicht sehen. Ich würde natürlich die auf der rechten Seite dann weglassen. - Hatte halt welche gewählt die farblich zum Rest der Komponenten passen, wäre halt schade, wenn man die dann nicht sehen würde, aber wenn es nicht anders geht...


----------



## XyZaaH (30. November 2014)

*AW: Corsair 900D Lüfter auf der linken Seite*

Ein Lüfter im Sidepanel ist doch nicht hübsch, mMn eins der hässlichsten Sachen am PC 
Und seitenlüfter sind generell schlecht, egal ob rechts ober links.


----------



## Yonas (30. November 2014)

*AW: Corsair 900D Lüfter auf der linken Seite*

@XyZaah Das würde am Ende dann ungefähr so aussehen: http://puu.sh/dbjs8/7575dbc56d.jpg - und das finde ich eigentlich ganz hübsch und laut der Corsair Produkt Seite (http://www.corsair.com/en/obsidian-series-900d-super-tower-case) müsste das ganze auch eigentlich gehen, da die beigelegte "Anleitung" keine Anleitung ist, habe ich bis jetzt noch keine Informationen dazu gefunden wie man das machen soll.


----------



## XyZaaH (30. November 2014)

*AW: Corsair 900D Lüfter auf der linken Seite*



Yonas schrieb:


> @XyZaah Das würde am Ende dann ungefähr so aussehen: http://puu.sh/dbjs8/7575dbc56d.jpg - und das finde ich eigentlich ganz hübsch und laut der Corsair Produkt Seite (http://www.corsair.com/en/obsidian-series-900d-super-tower-case) müsste das ganze auch eigentlich gehen, da die beigelegte "Anleitung" keine Anleitung ist, habe ich bis jetzt noch keine Informationen dazu gefunden wie man das machen soll.



Ach das meinst du  das ist natürlich in Ordnung, der Luftstrom kommt dann von unten zu den Komponenten. Ich dachte du meintest so etwas http://tech-reviews.co.uk/news/332597260Sniper Black Mesh Side Panel Fan.jpg
Das wäre kontraproduktiv.
Aber bei dem was du meinst kann ich dir leider nicht helfen


----------



## Yonas (30. November 2014)

*AW: Corsair 900D Lüfter auf der linken Seite*

@XyZaah Okay - trotzdem Danke für die Antworten, tut mir leid, dass ich mich anscheinend nicht so gut ausgedrückt habe. 

--------------
Hat sonst noch jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Bluebeard (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Corsair 900D Lüfter auf der linken Seite*

Hi Yonas,


schau dir mal die Schienen an. Diese müsste man  entfernen und dann auf der anderen Seite anbringen können. Ich habe im Moment das Gehäuse leider nicht vor mir um es selbst zu prüfen. Ich gehe aber davon aus, da es die Befestigungsschienen auch als Ersatzteil gibt. 


Ich hake mal bei den Produktspezis nach, wenn das bei dir nicht ganz klar ist mit dem Wechsel.


Grüße


----------



## BertB (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Corsair 900D Lüfter auf der linken Seite*



XyZaaH schrieb:


> Ich dachte du meintest so etwas http://tech-reviews.co.uk/news/332597260Sniper Black Mesh Side Panel Fan.jpg
> Das wäre kontraproduktiv.


ich hab das gehäuse zwei mal,
gefällt mir sehr gut

habe den seitenlüfter allerdings auf rausblasen umgedreht,
kommt gut mit zwei karten,
cpu kühler bekommt dann nicht so viel abwärme von denen


----------



## Yonas (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Corsair 900D Lüfter auf der linken Seite*

@Bluebeard Das wäre nett, denn für mich sieht es so aus,  als ob man das ganze nicht wechseln könnte, auch nach mehreren Versuchen.


----------



## XyZaaH (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Corsair 900D Lüfter auf der linken Seite*



BertB schrieb:


> ich hab das gehäuse zwei mal,
> gefällt mir sehr gut
> 
> habe den seitenlüfter allerdings auf rausblasen umgedreht,
> ...


Bei 2 Gpus siehts auch anders aus


----------



## Bluebeard (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Corsair 900D Lüfter auf der linken Seite*

Schau dir Mal den Blog an: http://www.corsair.com/de-de/blog/2013/july/obsidian-series-900d-faqs

Das dritte, vierte und fünfte Bild beschreibt die Rails für die linke Seite. Diese sind verschraubt im Gehäuse installiert und müssen erst einmal umgesetzt werden um weitere Lüfter links installieren zu können. Diese werden einfach in die Halterungen eingeschoben und sind dann einsatzbereit.


----------



## Yonas (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Corsair 900D Lüfter auf der linken Seite*

Wow Danke, ohne Ihre Hilfe wäre ich da niemals drauf gekommen, Danke.


----------



## Bluebeard (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Corsair 900D Lüfter auf der linken Seite*

Ich hatte das Gehäuse zwar schon vor mir und daran gebastelt, aber die Schienen können echt leicht untergehen bei den ganzen Klappen, Schlitten, etc. Die Anleitung hat da sicherlich noch einiges an Nachbesserung nötig. Wir arbeiten daran diese ausführlicher zu gestalten. Viel Spaß mit dem Gehäuse!


----------

